# Show Prospect-thoughts and stacking help!



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG Cooper is adorable!!!!

IMO don't even worry about training him for the show ring right now. He's way too young. Training a dog for the ring is easy. All they have to do is stand still, walk on a lead, and get treats. It's no sweat. The best thing for you to do at this point is socialize the heck out of him, get him exposed to going everywhere with you, teach him to love the blow dryer, swimming, car rides, and chasing stuff, and take him to a basic obedience class. I will tell you, the ONE thing that most people do that sabotages their puppy's training for the ring is reward them for sitting ALL THE TIME. Ie. every treat, every access to open door, every food bowl, every pet the dog is told to sit then rewarded for it. That gets you a crouchy dog which looks horrible in the ring. Instead teach him three things : sit, down and stand (not stack) and use them interchangeably to reward him on good behavior. Best of luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll give you a bump for the more experienced/knowledgeable people to see this thread.  










^ Front is best in this picture - where you have the front feet placed.










^ Rear is best in this picture where you place the rear feet. Though actually something between this picture and the prior one would be better.... 










^ Look at that head and pigment!  










He's really easty-westy here.... I think maybe your breeder is correct about not worrying too much (maybe). You can gently start getting him used to you placing the feet. Grasp at the elbows and turn the feet inward and place - praise and reward. It's not so much about him getting all feet placed and holding the position right now. It is about getting him used to having his feet placed. 

Placing feet is left-right-left right, starting with the front left foot. Holding the jaw/muzzle of a dog and gently turning the opposite direction of the front foot you are placing generally helps. Practicing a few times a day also helps the dogs really get used to having feet placed and learn the muscle memory as far as foot placement. <- I've never stacked a puppy, but this for working with young dogs, etc.... 

Teaching him to stand still and square and nomming treats while you praise the stand is something to do right now. And don't just practice on the table - because he will have to learn on the floor/ground sooner or later. Really have relaxed sessions where you're sitting on the floor and treating and training head/front up and forward with the right hand and sticking the left hand under the belly (in front of the back legs) and keeping him square and from stepping forward. Right now you are getting him used to standing still and training him to stand still. Once he knows how to stand still (shouldn't take long if you practice every day), you can really start training foot placement and working towards having all four feet perfect. *** Note, he might get messed up as he grows. Don't freak out or over obsess about perfect stacks, movement, etc. 

There's also other games to play for teaching faster stacks and free stacks. But again, a lot of that stuff is really geared towards young dogs. Puppies who are shaped like bear cubs and sometimes move that way (LOL) - probably I wouldn't worry too much about all that.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

K9-Design said:


> OMG Cooper is adorable!!!!
> 
> IMO don't even worry about training him for the show ring right now. He's way too young. Training a dog for the ring is easy. All they have to do is stand still, walk on a lead, and get treats. It's no sweat. The best thing for you to do at this point is socialize the heck out of him, get him exposed to going everywhere with you, teach him to love the blow dryer, swimming, car rides, and chasing stuff, and take him to a basic obedience class. I will tell you, the ONE thing that most people do that sabotages their puppy's training for the ring is reward them for sitting ALL THE TIME. Ie. every treat, every access to open door, every food bowl, every pet the dog is told to sit then rewarded for it. That gets you a crouchy dog which looks horrible in the ring. Instead teach him three things : sit, down and stand (not stack) and use them interchangeably to reward him on good behavior. Best of luck!



Great and thank you!  I have been working on his sit and his stand and trying to keep the practice on that pretty equal and he does both very well and reliably now. We are definitely socializing him and I'm happily checking off my list each morning! He's great in the car and I went barging into Academy the other night and he met people of all ages and ethnicities and did great. The first time the breeder used the blow dryer on him she said he yelped hysterically and then went to the bathroom. Poor guy, haha. He didn't like the dryer when I did it (I just started him out with mine since it's quieter and we'll move up) but he was okay. The little guy has no fear-I've never had a dog master steps as quickly as he did, ha! He'll fetch all night (or until he sees the cat) and is already good around the vacuum. So far, I'm impressed! We're still working on the puppy biting, housebreaking and picking up everything under the sun outside when we take him out


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Eeeeek -- so fun -- and cute!!!

I think with my puppies I don't use the blow dryer on them until they are 4-5 months -- until them they are in the bathroom with me when I blow dry my hair, and loose in the garage (aka grooming room) when I blow dry other dogs. So they are oblivious to the sound and I usually push a ball or something on the ground with the air so that's sort of a fun connection.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy!! I use the fitpaws pods for stacking puppies, and I love them. I do like to work on stand-stay right from the start. This puppy is just adorable.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Well thank you!!

Here's a better picture of his feet and why she isn't too concerned about it. For the most part it's really just a slight turn out so I think it's mainly just teaching him the proper placement. He's been really good about letting me handle his feet so we'll keep working on that, too.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He is cute!! He is a balanced puppy. Love his head and expression! I agree with K9design! Have fun with him first!! Goldens are pretty easy to show and easily trained for the show ring. Where in TX do you live?


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks! I'm in Houston!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He is adorable.

I am just learning, so not much help. I know my breeder had the puppies standing like your puppy before they went home. I continued the best I could. Whenever Sailor sees either of her co- breeders, about once a week, they always have her stand for a treat. I notice she will often do it on her own whether she is playing in the yard or begging in the kitchen. 

I was also told when hand stacking to move her legs at the elbow, I guess it is easier to position. Silly me thought her elbow was halfway down her leg, it is really at the top of her leg, where the leg meets her body.

My husband is always making the dogs sit for treats, if we have not practiced in a while, she does start sitting in the ring during class and I need to break her of that.

I would also get a show lead and slip collar. Use it when practicing. Sailor knows the difference between when she is wearing her show lead and her regular collars. She automatically holds her head up while walking and gets very excited. She loves being the center of attention.

... One last thing I was told is tell them everyday they are pretty show dogs!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I was also told when hand stacking to move her legs at the elbow, I guess it is easier to position. Silly me thought her elbow was halfway down her leg, it is really at the top of her leg, where the leg meets her body.


 Here you go.


----------

